

The IT Productivity Paradox - billswift
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~eroberts/cs181/projects/productivity-paradox/background.html

======
rhizome
Maybe it's just me, but this article makes no sense. It defines "IT," but
that's about it. Nothing about how the value is calculated, productivity is
measured, what changed over the decades, nothing.

Joe Bob says "skip it."

